# Which method is best/most reliable?



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

There are now 3 different methods for getting back on the upgrade path...

1 all manual pushing adb etc commands

2 timmys zip to run thru rsd lite

3 p3droids one click script

Getting a little confusing and there's a ton of chatter. So is there a consensus on which one is the most reliable to get me over to 901, fully rooted?

Prob going to try safestrap to reload kin3tx patched and keep stock ota build on non safe side.

Thoughts????

Sent from my Ic3d Kin3txed Bionic with Hon3y


----------



## x-Darkstar-x (Dec 12, 2011)

From my experiance flashing from 5.8.894 to 5.9.901 the p3 one click semi worked. Get p3s one click then find the realbbb files and.extract them into the p3 folder and run the runmebbb batch file instead of p3s runme batch file. With realbbb files added I didnt lose root ....the files at the end transfered correctly...the DD script worked and I rebooted at the end into recovery to apply the updates. Or just do it manual style with adb and know what was flashed and that nothing was missed.Hope that helps


----------



## namjak (Dec 27, 2011)

I used p3droid one click to get back to 5.5.893. Then, I used 4everroot to get root. After confirming that I had root, I updated to 901. Worked perfectly. Have root on .901


----------



## Harpdoc (Aug 3, 2011)

I tried (and failed) at various ways to update to a rooted .901. Finally got it to work. Here's a newbie's guide to what worked for me:

1. I used this method to get back to stock. There are various methods, but this one seems foolproof. 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13105-a-easier-way-back-to-the-update-path/
2. 4everRoot
3. I then did did the OTA Motorola update to get to 5.5.893 (not sure if this step is needed)
4. Download 5.9.901 and put on your ext-sd card. There are links provided by several forum members--just google it.
5. You must flash it from Stock Recovery:
-simultaneously press vol up & down, and power buttons
-use vol down to get to Recovery
-Select Recovery by hitting vol up
-You'll now be at triangle: press vol up & down together and you'll be taken to Recovery screen
6. Install Zip from SD Card > Choose Zip from SDcard and choose the zip file you downloaded in step 4
7. Reboot and you'll have stock rooted .901
8. You can then flash a custom rom that is compatible with .901 from here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/13096-901-radio-working-with-custom-rom/


----------

